# just bought a r32 gts-t



## slowkid (Oct 28, 2008)

i was just wondering what wheel/tire combos are the best for it. also what are the best bang for the buck upgrades coming from stock? i paid $2300 for it so i can afford to spend a few hundred on it.


----------



## slowkid (Oct 28, 2008)

also where can i buy a buddy club spec 2 exhaust for my car? i cant find a site anywhere that sells them for the gts-t


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

where are you located?


----------



## russell89 (Nov 9, 2008)

my buddy has a gts-t and that thing is slow as hell. and loud.....really loud.


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

well i got some input.BuddyClub is pretty JDM,suggest u use a JDM enthusiast site like Jspec.com,they may have it or even point you in the right direction.As far as reasonably priced upgrades, heres afew suggestions: Apexi SAFC2 (around $200), Mine's ecu chip ($75,shipped to your door),3"greddy down downpipe ($100).Finding JDM ehxuast for your car will be either hit or miss,I was lucky enough to come across a Bee Racing 3" exhuast system off of a 91 Gts-t,bolts up nicely in my s13,and is surprisingly quiet.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

location location location...

if you are in canada then its cheap and easy to source parts, and upgrades as well as find a trust worthy shop to work on it... if you are elsewhere then i dont know where you would begin...

as for the mine's ecu its not worth it, they only adjusted 2 of the settings in the ecu.... if you can find a shop to properly tune your car its much better


----------

